# Green back rhinestones versus grey backs



## onthespotgraphix (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,
I recently purchase some low lead crystal rhinestones, and fullfilled an order of around 300 hoodies with these, and am now having the customer come back and return some with rhinestones missing. I have alwasy used green backs in the past and have never had one rhinestone fall off. These low lead ones that I purchased have a clear back (you can't even see glue on them). Can anyone give me advice on these type of rhinestones, and can anyone tell me which type ar ethe best as far as adhereing to shirts and staying there.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

BP,
Sorry to hear about the non sticking stones.

There are so many different kinds of glue out right now,, 
I have used at least 5 different kinds of glue on Korean stones.

I too like the green and the gray glue, I do not care for the silver glue, 

Can I ask how you are pressing your hoodies,, ?

This is how I do it for the rhinestone Garments I sell.
1.Prepress 7 sec
2.Press 20 Sec
3.Turn inside out press 5 sec
4.Turn right side out press 5 sec
this is what works for me with the gray and green glue korean stones
If I can help please ask


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I wanted to add this note to this discussion,, 
When i Import my Rhinestones and my Rhinetuds and nail heads, 
I get from my same company in the same shipment Green and Gray glues,, I can ask for either but both are preforming the same for me,, so it really does not matter to me, what color,, Gray or Green.

My most recent shipment from Korea , I had 2 bags each were 500 Gross of Peacock Blue stones in green glue and 3 bags each were 500 gross of Peacock Blue stones with gray glue,, same shipment , 
I love em both


----------

